# What is "Rep Power"?



## sea_munky (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi folks.  Love this forum and the community aspect?  I was wondering what is "Rep Power" and the little green boxes under it?


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats a good explenation of how it works, some what. It don't mean that someone with a lot of points/tiles is any more knowledgeable than someone with a lesser amount, it just means they have more tiles/points from some people for one reason or another.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it based on the amount of posts, or do people have to give you Rep Power?


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive said it before and Ill say it again... As long as my friends and family eat everything I smoke and cant wait for the next time...Thats all the rep points I need!


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep, so if you BS alot, you get points 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Much better to build it on good smokes. People will reward you with points if they like your thread.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 5, 2008)

OK, so if I wanted to, how do I give other members that I respect points?

[Edit]
Nevermind, I see it now. YOu click on the little scale icon in the upper right-hand corner of a members post. The caption when you hover over it says "Add to [member name's] reputation".


----------



## richtee (Sep 5, 2008)

The little "scales" icon in the top right of the post you appreciate  :{)


----------



## richtee (Sep 5, 2008)

Also  if you like them to know who gave points..sign your name in the text box...for most, who sent them points is not shown...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 5, 2008)

this mite help

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=Reputation


----------

